# Hay is really cheap in SE Michigan



## SidecarFlip (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't posted in a long while but I do stop in a read on ocassion.

Hay prices here have dropped dramatically this year, due, in part to the economy and people getting rid of domesticated livestock (horses in particular) and the move by cattle brokers to use the farther west feedlots to bring steers to market weight and then ship them straight through instead of locating them here to add weight. To that end, our once profitable feed lot operation is vacant.

I was just up at the Manchester hay auction and good quality alfalfa timothy clover 4x4 rounds in net were bringing 10 bucks and small squares were bringing $2.50.

You can't make hay for that when factoring in fuel, equipment and storage costs... and I'm not going to. If need be, I'll rotary mow my fields or change crops.

I'm lucky in the fact that I custom run a few fields for an Alpaca producer who sells wool and my horse clients are all of the upwardly mobile types so, so long as they get the product they want, there is little grumbling about price.

At present I have over 1300 rounds in the barns. I purposely didn't run small squares in excess, just enough for my customers.


----------



## raptor660jarhead (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard from a guy down in the ann arbor area that he seen hay go at a auction for about 5.25 per bale for 3rd cutting. I am just starting out and haven't seen anything lower than 2.50 here in lansing for first cutting. But, I haven't seen anything higher than 4.00 per bale for 2nd and 3rd cutting. Those prices where on craiglist out of a barn and not at a auction. I seen straw go for 2.00 bucks here also. As far as round bales go. I have seen those at 25 to 40 bucks a bale here depending on size.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys, people won't pay for hay as long as it is plentiful and morons are giving it away. Leave it in the barn until the snow flys and the morons are out of hay and can't figure out why they can't pay their bills. Then the market will come to you. Been at this for ten years now and never had much carry over when spring rolls around and I make sure I am selling at a profit, even on junk hay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Hey guys, people won't pay for hay as long as it is plentiful and morons are giving it away. Leave it in the barn until the snow flys and the morons are out of hay and can't figure out why they can't pay their bills. Then the market will come to you. Been at this for ten years now and never had much carry over when spring rolls around and I make sure I am selling at a profit, even on junk hay.


What burns my azz is I will have a year around customer at a set price for the year.Not the high or the summer low price,but an average for the yr.And one of these MORONS will beg them to take there hay right out of the field at a cheaper price.They have less handling,shrink and interest in the hay than what I deliver in the winter/spring.And if hay price jumps up during winter the buyer always wants it at the original price.

Seems like one MORON gives up the hay biz and another one starts.

Thinking of doing written contracts,it seems like verbal agreements don't mean much anymore.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Hey guys, people won't pay for hay as long as it is plentiful and morons are giving it away. Leave it in the barn until the snow flys and the morons are out of hay and can't figure out why they can't pay their bills. Then the market will come to you. Been at this for ten years now and never had much carry over when spring rolls around and I make sure I am selling at a profit, even on junk hay.


Ditto, most of what I sell thru the summer is to steady customers that have a set price regardless of what hay may be doing "now". I hardly ever start to seriously sell until the snow flies.

I can understand why it might be tanking in some areas as well, been seeing a lot of horse for sale signs around.


----------



## expensive hobby (Feb 16, 2010)

they seem to care more for thier horses than own kids,but when it comes to hay its whatever is cheaper nevermind the size or quality.I have seen alot of hobby hay makers leave this year because barns are still full from last year and commodity prices have been good for last 3 years. I think it will come back better because of land prices and equipment just get higher so less guys foolin around and next generation want the office,imo


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

expensive hobby said:


> they seem to care more for thier horses than own kids,


True story here,

This summer we had some pretty sever storms come thru. Had the tornado sirens go off in our area so the wife and I hit the basement. The neighbor who has two kids that live with his ex-wife headed to the horsebarn along with his girlfriend cause if the horse's went, they were going with em. I told him "dude seriously? ever think you're 16 year old daughter might want yah around for her prom, graduation, and her wedding? I know your son loves the fact your an assistant coach on his baseball team. Get yer head outa your ass and goto the basement next time."


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

With corn over four dollars again and the last two years of terrible hay making weather her in NW IN. I think we will see alot of the wannabees leaving. It amazes me how a guy will argue ver fifty cents a bale for hay but give bale size no consideration. All the while never take into account his vet bills for poor quality hay.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Hang in there, put up good quality in good storage and don't give it away are my thoughts. Cultivate good customers that appreciate what you do for them and the rest can come and go. I am usually cleaning out the last of the old hay at good prices just before the new crop is ready and people don't argue over price when the snow is flying and hay supply is tight. It amazes me to see the number of growers that are willing to "give" their crop away. It makes you wonder if they ever sit down and figure out what their actual cost of production is. We are our own worst enemy in the ag industry.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

dbergh said:


> It makes you wonder if they ever sit down and figure out what their actual cost of production is. We are our own worst enemy in the ag industry.


No doubt, if enough producers would just hang on to their products when we know the prices are too low, the markets would soon self correct. I do know of a lot of farmers in the area that be damned the price, they sell any ways just for the cash infusion.

Ninety percent of this summers hay I won't start selling till December, half my beans will be delivered this fall with the remainder early spring next year, corn will be delivered in June, July and August.

Nice thing I've noticed with corn over four dollars again is if any of the dairy guys in the area need to buy corn, it makes it a little more attractive to pay more for better hay instead of buying junk forage and feeding more corn to make the difference up. I've also seen if corn gets high enough, dairymen willing to pay top dollar for excellent hay and actually reducing the amount of corn in their rations so they can sell it instead.


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

well hay around here is down but i still do 50 a bale for 4x5 bales at the auction and around 60 private. Around here people will pay for good hay. YOu make quailty hay and it sells good my overflow goes to the auctions and my private accounts take most of my hay and I make almost 500 acres. There is still money in it if you do it right and all these idiots who think they are farmers making this junk hay and selling it for a buck a bale need to stay away from the hay business and let us pros do it.


----------

